# Killer Elite inspired Boat Blind



## gsppurist (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I mostly finished my boat blind.  Thanks to Killer Elite for the idea and plans.  Although, I have never talked with him, his ideas helped me considerably.

It did take longer than 2 hours…more like 5 hours but I did some alterations such as one side has telescopic arms to make one side lower than the other.

It is also large.  The blind has an 8 foot rear beam and 6 foot front.  3 feet high and almost 15 feet long.  

I have only $130 into it to include hardware/burlap/ paint/zip ties etc.

Now for the ultimate test,  I am taking my wife, daughter duck hunting tomorrow.  I hope my phone has a signal for the saturday cartoons for my daughter.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey, that looks awful nice!!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 6, 2013)

Good job!  Hope the little one has a good time.


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## SouthrnPride (Dec 6, 2013)

What did you do differently than killer elites blind? How did you make the telescoping arms?

I'm about to make mine when as soon as I'm done with my final exams at Ga Tech


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks good man


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very cool...hope yall slay 'em!!!


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 6, 2013)

SouthrnPride said:


> What did you do differently than killer elites blind? How did you make the telescoping arms?
> 
> I'm about to make mine when as soon as I'm done with my final exams at Ga Tech




When I don't have trees to cover behind me , I want one my side of the blind that my back faces to be higher than the side I am looking over.  That way the silhouette of my head can't be seen.  

I used 3/4 EMT to make the blind.  To make the telescopic supports see the pic below.  It is two pieces of 18 inch of EMT 1/2 sliding into 3/4.  Just have to loosen the screw, slide and refasten.  I just loosen the screw and can drop the side up to 16 inches if I need to.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 7, 2013)

How did you fasten the grass and how does it look, down or up when pulling down the road? do you roll up the burlap or what?


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 7, 2013)

I just zip tie the grass at the base with a medium zip tie.  The about 3/4 the way up, grab a small amount from the bundle and use a small zip tie to secure into vertical position.  

When on the move, I just tuck it into the boat.

I Will triple the grass in the next week.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2013)

That's a great Idea . I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dom (Dec 9, 2013)

what kind of boat you got there?


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 9, 2013)

War Eagle 2170.  I use it as an all purpose boat.  Fishing, Hunting, Taking family out when the weather is nice.  I only wanted to buy a boat ONCE and you can't beat this one.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 26, 2016)

bump


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 26, 2016)

I was actually just thinking about searching for the killer elite blind thread. I will be building mine pretty soon. Just wondering why burlap CensoredCensored the camo netting like they sale at academy? I am trying to decide between the two is the only reason I am asking. I plan to tie some raffia grass on. the camo netting seems like it would be easier to attach the grass to.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 27, 2016)

KE blind will work with grass, burlap or camo net. The reason for burlap is its cheap.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jul 11, 2016)

Great looking blind.


----------



## strutlife (Jul 17, 2016)

I have a Killer Elite blind FREE to whoever wants it minus the camo material.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 18, 2016)

What size boat was it on?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 4, 2020)

Getting ready to make a scissor blind for my boat that is adjustable at the top.


----------

